# Nails too long?



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

Hello 
Pepper's nails are looking pretty long..is it time for his first trim?
We've had for a little over 2 years, and he's never needed to go to the vet, so I'm nervous about taking him. When I've had to cover him while holding him, he always goes very calm, but I'm not sure he'd like being handled by a stranger. Will a Pedi Perch trim them, or should I take him to the vet?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

They're quite long- he really needs a nail trim by the vet. The pedi-perches only keep them slightly duller than they might otherwise be. He might not like it but he'll be fine.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, let the vet trim them and you may want to consider having the vet remove the leg band as well.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been taught that this is a good guide to check your birds nails by: have them stand on a flat surface- If all the little 'foot bumps' aren't touching the surface (the nails are so long that the 'bumps' are hovering), its time for a trim. 
(More experienced people feel free to correct me if I'm off here)


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

Thanks! I'll definitely take him in next week then, and ask about the leg band too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you'll be taking Pepper in for a nail trim and to have his leg band removed.

He'll be much better off once both have been taken care of! :thumbsup:*


----------

